# DST files? Embroidery



## jaysizz (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm trying to convert this picture to a dst file, but I'm not sure how. I know that I gotta get to someone who digitizes and stuff, but everyone I've done research on are way out of my budget. I'm trying to make it around 3 inches wide and around 2 inches tall (Just the eye and the white parts inside the black border of the eye, everything else transparent). Does anyone have any recommendations, or if you would be SOO kind, it'd be greatly appreciated if you could do it? I'm totally lost when it comes to these things, so any help at all would be appreciated! 

Thank you,
Jay


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi jaysizz, and welcome to TSG.

One of the members here has the conversion software and usually has the time to do the DST conversion for people. I sent them a private message to see if they can help you out. Not sure how quickly they will see my message.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

How's this ????
dst files in the attached zip


----------



## jaysizz (Dec 27, 2011)

@cwwonizak Thank you! I appreciate all the help 
@Noyb Wow[: That's great! Thank you so much! It must be hard to stitch the details of the snowflake, huh? & did you use the white threading? (just wondering because it says pale yellow green). I'm trying to put these on a beanie 

You guys are awesome!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Look again .. I was editing the post while you were reading.
When Stitching .. any color thread can be used.
It's a little tough .. I use Photoshop to create a Sharp outline .. then save to a bmp file.
then use the simple Janome digitizer .. to save to a Janome jef file ..
then convert to a dst using Buzz Explore.

You doing the Embroidery .. What Machine ??


----------



## jaysizz (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh, alright[: Looks great! & umm.. I'm not. I'm having Lids do it for like $12, but they just needed a .dst file of the design/picture I wanted.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm not sure about the jef > dst conversion .. They should look at it before stitching


----------



## jaysizz (Dec 27, 2011)

Alright, I'll see. I was thinking about putting that design on a black beanie. What's your opinion on that?


----------



## jaysizz (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh crap, I forgot to ask. Could I change the size? I wanted to get it 3 inches wide & 2 inches tall.


----------



## jaysizz (Dec 27, 2011)

& I kind of liked the first blue better(x LOLOL sorry if I'm such a bother.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Black threads on a Black Hat wont look good .. Lids could manually choose other thread colors.
There is also a Black stitching that outlines the pattern lines .. The last Black thread listed
I'll have to play with it some more to change the size ... Can Lids resize it I wonder ??

When converting .. The *listed* thread colors can change .. The actual Color thread can be manually chosen when Stitching.


----------



## jaysizz (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't even know. You think Lids could resize it? Maybe I'll just get another color beanie.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I also have BuzzResize.
This one should be 3 inches .. There's about a half inch on either side that's not stitched.
It shows before the conversion from jef to dst

The pattern in the eye is a bit small for the Embroidery stitching "resolution"


----------



## jaysizz (Dec 27, 2011)

Alright cool! Thank you! I'll be sure to let you know how it turns out


----------

